# Britten - String Quartet 2 op.36 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

If Britten's 1st quartet is playful and pensive then Britten's 2nd quartet is the opposite. Its a strong, highly impressive and emotionally angst-ridden quartet and regarded by many as his masterpiece of the genre. Composed to coincide with the 250th anniversary of Purcell's death, it was premiered on Britten’s birthday (at Wigmore, Hall) by the Zorian String Quartet. The first movement is calm and serene and does conjure up pictures of travelling over sea to lands in the far east for me with the musical dialogue increasing as it goes on and the mood becomes more fraught. The 2nd movement Scherzo is short, angular, aggressive and violent and a total contrast to the serenity of the opening movement, conjuring up a Shostakovichian mood. However the real core of the 2nd is the finale, a massive passacaglia or Chaconnne (as Purcell would have called it). Its longer than the first two movements combined and consists of 21 variations on the same ground bass, divided by a series of solo cadenzas for cello, viola (with violin accompaniment) and solo violin before it finishes in devastating fashion.

Although a tribute to Purcell the mood of the quartet is much darker and its suggested that it stems from Britten''s tour of Germany (accompanied by Yehudi Menuhin) to play for the survivors of the German concentration camps, an experience that had a profound effect on both men. Interestingly, the 2nd quartet was written on his return. Britten's biographer, Humphrey Carpenter claimed that what he saw "so shocked Britten that he refused to talk about it until towards the end of his life, when he told Pears that it had coloured everything he had written since,” Whatever the impetus it's a tremendous quartet and (for me) excellent recordings really should highlight the dramatic contrasts within this turbulent work.

There's a rather overlong and occasionally dull lecture on the quartet below but there are some interesting sections






A fine performance of the quartet is below, via the Belcea Quartet






Recommended

Allegri
Endellion (Warner / EMI)
Sequoia
Alberni
Jupiter
Auryn

*Well recommended

Emperor* - sonorous and deeply felt
*Maggini* - excellent chacony
*Elias* - committed with great sound
*Belcea* - not as strong as their 1&3 but still fine.

*Highly recommended

Brodsky* - I love the bold phrasing and adventurous virtues of this account. Everything sounds natural and impressive, caught in a flattering acoustic.
*Emerson* - one certainly can't accuse the Emersons of being cold here. This is a structurally highly cohesive and warm effort.
*Engegard* - wow, where did this one come from? Not a piece I'd expect from the Engegard but a pleasant surprise. Low on vibrato and very snappy.
*Sorrel* - Chandos provide superb sound at the The Maltings and the Sorrel respond by turning in a lovely, broad but gripping account that is beautifully shaped and responsive.
*Barbirolli* - another one that came from nowhere. These former RNCM students' concentrated, volatile approach works really well.

*Top Picks

Takacs* - I love how this builds dramatically throughout. After a fragile beginning the 2nd movement fizzes abrasively with tension and the chaconne is a positive tour de force. Listen to those commanding chords at the end of the 3rd movement.
*Doric* - a highly colourful and febrile recording with sharp accents and lots of snap. As good as their superb account of the 1st quartet.
*Amadeus (1963) *- of their 4 versions, I listened to, this classic account still holds court. The Amadeus make EVERY movement come alive. Still a stunning performance after all this time even with their broad vibrato. Btw, the 1956 RIAS Audite live recording is also very good and in surprisingly impressive sound. There's a poorly recorded MPLIVE recording (ugh! ) and there's also a decent, interesting (but not as tight) 1981 live BBC mono performance available on YouTube.


----------

